# Best respirator for use with OAV



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I did a search but came up with nothing on this subject, although I am sure it's been discussed in previous threads.

Suggestions with links to Amazon.com appreciated, if possible.
Not looking for a cheapo, I want to buy one good respirator, one time. Here are a few examples. Any preferences with those of you with experience?

https://www.amazon.com/3M-Professio...F8&qid=1478960752&sr=8-12&keywords=respirator

https://www.amazon.com/3M-7162-Full...F8&qid=1478960815&sr=8-19&keywords=respirator

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000GULTRC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


You're probably surprised I have no experience with OAV. Now that it's legal, I'm going to break out that Varrox unit SNL sent me a couple years ago-still new in the box. My weather has been 10 degrees warmer than usual all month ( 70 degrees the other day, lows in the 50's) and if I have another warm winter (Like I had winter of 2014-2015) with early (December) brood rearing, I need to be sure my mite population is as low as possible- give them a hit while I have my broodless period which is now/ coming up shortly. 

I need good healthy drones early on for queen rearing and can't cull out too much drone comb for mite control if a warm winter gives them the upper hand again.









Got to take care of the Bachelor herd!


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

I use a 3m with acid vapor cartridges it does not seem to be available in the States. If you do a search for "OAV Mask" you will get a few threads on the subject.

Try this one 
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...alic-Acid&highlight=oxalic+respirator+organic


----------



## photobiker (Mar 23, 2015)

If you are using a 3M respirator I believe you will want to use a 6002 Cartridge, it's for acids.

Link to 3M page http://multimedia.3m.com/mws/media/565214O/3m-cartridge-filter-guide-and-brochure.pdf

Link - https://www.amazon.com/3M-Cartridge-6002-Respiratory-Protection/dp/B009POHFA0


----------



## photobiker (Mar 23, 2015)

Search 6002 and you will find a few discussions about which filter to use.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Lauri there is nothing wrong with the Moldex respirator Mann Lake sells.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Make sure it's organic vapour / Acid gas filter
Might need to order it in


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I used this one and never got a hint of odor. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00LXF98DQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## viesest (Jul 13, 2016)

6002
NIOSH approved against certain acid gases: Chlorine,
hydrogen chloride, sulfur dioxide, chlorine dioxide,
hydrogen sulfide.

60923
NIOSH approved against certain organic vapors,
acid gases* and particulates.


6002 -OA is not gas and formic acid is not mentioned

60923 is better IMO


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

I read that a 3M rep was asked specifically about oxalic acid vapor and he recommended a particulate filter with an acid gas filter such as the 3M 60922 https://www.amazon.com/3M-Cartridge...=UTF8&qid=1478986803&sr=1-1&keywords=3m+60922
60923 would probably run a close second place.
No I can't find where I read this but the 60922 is what I use and I don't smell anything.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Good info, thanks everyone.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

I did some tests with a vaporizer I had just built and was checking the time for 2 grams of OA to vaporize, I was upwind and the vapor rose up toward the sun and I was surprised to see that the vapor was actually fine crystals of OA you could actually see the tiny crystals glittering in the sunlight. So are we filtering vapor or fine solids.
Johno


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

johno said:


> So are we filtering vapor or fine solids.
> Johno


johno, I think you are right, if we were breathing vapors your nose would be pretty close to the hot spot.  I think that the OA is back to crystals very quickly. and thanks for the pics of the vaporizer, well done.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

dynemd said:


> I read that a 3M rep was asked specifically about oxalic acid vapor and he recommended a particulate filter with an acid gas filter such as the 3M 60922 https://www.amazon.com/3M-Cartridge...=UTF8&qid=1478986803&sr=1-1&keywords=3m+60922
> 60923 would probably run a close second place.
> No I can't find where I read this but the 60922 is what I use and I don't smell anything.


I agree with this. I also use this cartridge. Have never smelled anything oxalic acid related. If you do anything else, you will still smell that...



johno said:


> I did some tests with a vaporizer I had just built and was checking the time for 2 grams of OA to vaporize, I was upwind and the vapor rose up toward the sun and I was surprised to see that the vapor was actually fine crystals of OA you could actually see the tiny crystals glittering in the sunlight. So are we filtering vapor or fine solids.
> Johno


Go ahead, try an N95 and see what happens. Remember it'll only filter 95% particulate. Maybe try a half mask respirator with a paper filter equivalent like the n95. You catch a drift of that oxalic acid with it you know why to get the right cartridge...

Also, i got mine from home depot...


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I use the 3M Full Face piece Reusable Respirator 6800and the 3M Organic Vapor/Acid Gas Cartridge/Filter 60923. Yes in a bee suit you look like a clean up crew in a mop suit but if you have your health you have everything. 

When painting cars with the 62023HA1-A which just covers nose and mouth I always had paint streaks down the crease of my nose by my cheek no matter how I adjusted the straps. If solids were entering what else will?


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

By the way, I just OAV treated my observation hive in my study so seeing that I could not get upwind decided to try a 3m paper particulate mask as it was the only one I had. It took quite a while as I was trying to get to the sublimation temp with my temp controller as the readout was not calibrated correctly. I eventually got the job done without any odor of the OA until I was completed and removed the mask and although no vapor was visible I had to get out of there and ventilate the room. This was a 3m 8200 niosh paper mask.
Johno


----------



## turtle95 (Aug 5, 2012)

Buy a name brand .That way when then cheap ones go out of business you can still get cartridges , I learned the hard way ! I was told by a 3M rep to when ever possible to get or put a particle cartridge in front of the main cartridge to help the cartridge last longer


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I use the 3M Series 6800 full face respirator. I like it a lot for OAV.


----------

